# What's your beer?



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Do you love beer? Have you slowed down your beer drinking at all with age? How does it affect you?

For I discovered beer about 10 years ago and I've since tried maybe 1000 beers. Stouts then Belgians and now IPAs.

The key now is I know what I like and what I don't and I know when its bad or when I'm getting ripped off. But I love it since every region and town has their hallowed breweries.

You?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I buy Oakshire Watershed IPA in the 15.5 gal can. 
=sParty


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Wish beer.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

I like brown ales and ESB's. Most IPA's don't taste good to me. As far as quantity, I almost never have more than 2 beers, and usually it is just 1. In the old days, it was more like 2 - 4 with an occasional 6. 

I love an after ride beer. Just 1 though.


----------



## Mtroadie (Jul 27, 2010)

I love good IPA's! Good quality micro brew in small batch are best. Headed to the mother land (Asheville area) this weekend for Jerdon Mt challenge and ORAMM. Will have a few whilst there))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

Good People Brewing's Snake Handler IPA. I usually buy a growler for weekend post rides.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

I like cheap cold beer. Not a fan of the whole craft beer thing where people end up swishing mouthfuls in their gobs and talking about the merits or other wise of each akin to wine aficionados.
Post ride it's something to fuel the conversion amongst mates discussing the merits of the ride or rides and plotting the next excursion.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Like beer. 
I find that it conks me out some though (with age) as it never used to that I recall. I tell people I can all but plan for a one beer nap, kind of tongue~in~cheek but literally if it's a quiet day with no plans. 

I drink about one per day but over the week to 10 days, can be more like 12 total. Sometimes I get beer at the grocery store so it's 3.2% but mostly, I like the better selection and taste of the regualr strengthen at the beer and wine outlet. 

Reds, browns and pilsners mostly and local craft a lot of times.
My Standby brews are;

Newcastle, Fat tire, 90 Schilling, Heineken (I like their light beer when I still want decent taste, Bud Platinum, Bass Ale, Cutthroat Porter, Moosehead or Molson, 
Coors sometimes like hot summer days working outside. 
Miller Genuine Draft, Dos Equis, 
I'm probably forgetting 2 or 3 others but I'm not not a beer snob or too picky. Just don't go too much for the odd flavors, no Hefe not strong on IPA either. Like a few darks though. Guiness and Dunkle (Warsteiner).

I drink it slow to enjoy the taste. Often enjoy it relaxing with a with a book and outside on the patio. Sometimes I'll have a beer just as I'm getting hungry and this is my put off method sometimes for delaying a meal. 
Never drink a beer then jump in the car or on the motorcycle. I usually think a bit ahead about what's going on before having one.


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

I live in Utah so mine is usually 3.2...
Grocery store beer is only 3.2, or 4 % by volume as they say here (same thing). The liquor store sells beer individually which makes it very easy to try a lot of different beers. I like a lot of different types of beer from coffee stouts to Ipa's. My favorite beer after a long summer ride is a pale ale or a mild IPA. That really seems to cut the dryness in the back of my throat.


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

Just started drinking beer about a year ago. So I'm still in that trying out a ton of different types and breweries. Taken a couple trips since I started so really tried to sample local brews as much as possible when traveling. I probably enjoy the experience of sampling so many different beers more than the actual taste of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

All Day IPA from Founders, in the 15 pack, so all day can last even longer.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

I'll freely admit I'm a beer snob and I've gotten more so since I started brewing my own. That doesn't mean I look down on those who drink Miller/Coors/Bud, but when I go to a restaurant and ask what beer they have, if those are their only answers I'll pass. What I'm drinking at any particular moment has to do if/what I'm eating, what kind of mood I'm in, what the weather is like, what time of day it is, etc. At the end of the day after the kids are asleep and I'm relaxing with book in my office - I might have a pint of Old Rasputin Imperial Russian Stout. At dinner with a few slices of grilled tri-tip roast, I'm likely to have a Bristol Smokebrush Porter. After a ride or working in the yard, IPA or APA does it for me. One of the things I enjoy about living in Colorado is that there's no end to great riding *and *great beer, and one could ride/drink every day and not exhaust either one.


----------



## mtbdemon (Feb 21, 2008)

If we are talking AFTER the ride, Lizard of Coz. Anything over 10% ABV!!!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

In my old age, a flight to quality is good!!

Tell us where you live too since that is relevant to the beer selection options.

I'm in San Jose, CA... the land of expensive houses, illegal trails and schit beer.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

fc said:


> In my old age, a flight to quality is good!!
> 
> Tell us where you live too since that is relevant to the beer selection options.
> 
> I'm in San Jose, CA... the land of expensive houses, illegal trails and schit beer.


I'm in WI living over the hill from a now granddaddy of modern micro breweries. Home and the biergarten are both no car access to 6-12 mi of single track. It gets better. The brewery is a friend of our IMBA chapter and 2x weekly rides end with live music and food. Kids and dogs are welcome at the brewery. This summer they're making an IPA for us and we get a percentage of sales for trail building. Yay for Capital Brewery.

With age I find a second beer can be too much. After decades of liking dark German style beer I love crisp ales or Czech style pilsner.

When I travel in and out of the US I get surprised by how truly good some of our small WI breweries are and the food in general.

For our area the beer is great and expensive houses are relative. There's no doubt an easy 10-20% premium for my community that borders larger university and state govt seat. Take our 2600 sq ft house and move it around the county and you'll see an easy $100,000 range of selling price based on location.

Back to work so I can join my posse tonight and see if the age 50+ will make the age 50- hurt before we have a post ride beer.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Cumberland, Vancouver Island, BC We have the Cumberland Brewing Company in town that is a fav spot for after riding, they even have a bike wash. I love the Red Tape IPA, and the Dancing Linebacker Oatmeal Stout. You will almost always meet fellow riders there, or anywhere else in town for that matter. Riders Pizza across the street has the CBC beer, as well as a good selection of other beers. Even the tiny Grind coffee shop has a bike wash. The town runs on bikes, beer, and coffee


----------



## CUP-TON (Dec 7, 2016)

I drank beer once, for 40 years.
I love IPAs. Love me some Firestone Union Jack, Double Jack and Easy Jack. Any crisp IPA really, and there is a bunch.
I have for sure slowed down over the years. Its a little harder to recover for an early morning ride after about 6 or 8 Double IPAs


----------



## pbrstreetgang (Jun 21, 2005)

IPAs - none better.

Current favorite is IPA with some grapefruit in it - Citrus Mistress from Hop Valley or Ferocious IPA from Hopworks

I had slowed down on my daily 2-3 pints because I was getting wicked hangovers, but found that if I hydrate like crazy (at least 2 pints water for each pint beer) then I'm OK.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

MozFat said:


> I like cheap cold beer. Not a fan of the whole craft beer thing where people end up swishing mouthfuls in their gobs and talking about the merits or other wise of each akin to wine aficionados.
> Post ride it's something to fuel the conversion amongst mates discussing the merits of the ride or rides and plotting the next excursion.


Almost this for me except for the cheap part  - I'm not much into it, I drink it more in the summer. I'm happy with Stella, Modelo, or Heini. Don't like dark beers much, and absolutely hate Corona.


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

For winter I like Belching beaver peanut butter milk stout and Marshmallow Milk stout from Garage brewing. Summer time I like Coronado Orange Ave wit or Mother Earth Cali Creamin, with honorable mentions going to Ienstock Icelandic wit and Me so honey from Belching Beaver. I' have yet to find an enjoyable IPA and at 52 I need no more flavors drawing me to drink more.
I don't know if it's due to age alone or that I don't attend nearly as many parties as I use to but I rarely drink more than 2-3 beers at a sitting and usually only on weekends; usually. 
Unlike my younger self who could be fairly happy with a 12r of Lucky Lager or Keystone I've found what I like and select from that list almost exclusively, lower quantities means I'll spend more to enjoy what tastes best to me.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Here in Michigan, where we have the best microbreweries in America, all the best breweries sponsor MTB teams (Shorts, Founders, Bells, Kuenens, Dark Horse, etc) or support them in other ways (Draft Horse, Rivers Edge, Drafting Table, Griffin Claw, Rochester Brewing, etc). I'm sure I'm missing some. Also, bitflogger; I'm visiting Madison in a few weeks. Where should I ride?


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

bsieb said:


> All Day IPA from Founders, in the 15 pack, so all day can last even longer.


I did this over the weekend. Very enjoyable without going to my head.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

My beer drinking has picked up with age, mostly a red, brown, porter, stout kind of guy but will try anything as long as is not bitter or too hopy.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Blue Moon for me. Mostly pale ales as an alternative. Not a big IPA fan but I'll drink it in a pinch. Next favorite would be Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Stout. Can't get it here in Minnesota. Ya gotta know a guy....


----------



## ericridebike (Nov 23, 2016)

My current favorite is Kilt Lifter by Four Peaks Brewery out of Tempe, AZ. It is a Scottish style ale. Love a cold one in this Arizona heat!

https://www.fourpeaks.com/beers/mainstays/kilt-lifter/


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Blue Moon for me. Mostly pale ales as an alternative. Not a big IPA fan but I'll drink it in a pinch. Next favorite would be Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Stout. Can't get it here in Minnesota. Ya gotta know a guy....


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

Cuyuna said:


> Next favorite would be Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Stout. Can't get it here in Minnesota.


Make your own, it's a lot easier than I thought it would be and I enjoy the heck out of it. Now if I can't find something locally, I can find a clone recipe and make it. I've got a 5 gallon batch of bourbon barrel porter made with a pint of Makers Mark maturing in the basement right now that should be ready by Christmas.


----------



## TNTall (Nov 7, 2016)

I started drinking IPAs 20 years ago and was brewing beer. Now it seems like that's all you can get at the store or a bar, and now I like beer less bitter haha.


----------



## KirkC (Aug 21, 2010)

I've gone through a few phases. This is the order:

Belgians
Stouts 
IPAs
Double IPAs
Session IPAs
Sours (very brief phase)

I've maintained a spreadsheet of all the different beers I've tried and I'm at about 250. I ranked them by style at one time but just gave up. Most recent beer I tried and liked was Prairie Bomb by Prairie Artisan Ales - it's a 13% abv Imperial Stout!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Breckinridge Vanilla Porter = nuff said


----------



## PL Scott (May 29, 2014)

Not into IPAs but love porters, brown ales and stouts. That vanilla porter looks fantastic!


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

TheBaldBlur said:


> Make your own, it's a lot easier than I thought it would be and I enjoy the heck out of it. Now if I can't find something locally, I can find a clone recipe and make it. I've got a 5 gallon batch of bourbon barrel porter made with a pint of Makers Mark maturing in the basement right now that should be ready by Christmas.


Interesting idea. I'm not really interested in home-brewing, but I have a buddy that has all the stuff for that. He's brewed a Blue Moon knock-off for me that was really very good, although with a noticeably higher alcohol content.

I'll send the recipe on to him, see if he can pull it off...


----------



## RustyIron (Apr 14, 2008)

Rules:

Lager is not beer.

The only good beers made outside the U.S. are Belgians, Lambics, and Saisons.

The only good beers in the U.S. are made west of the Rockies.

The only great beers in the U.S. are made on the West Coast.

My goto brewery is Stone. It seems that everything they do is divinely inspired artistry. There regular IPA is nice, as is Ruination, and Arrogant Bastard. Recently they've been doing limited runs aimed at showcasing the unique characteristics of a specific hop. The most recent that I've scored showcases Ella hops. If you like American style pale ales, get it. Another limited run that is worthy of mention is Xocoveza. It's not a stout, it's not a porter, it's not a winter ale, but it's a virtual amusement park for your palate to explore. 

Ballast Point used to be one of my favorites, but not since Constellation took over and tried to leverage the name into something appealing to young hipsters who want to look cool, but don't really appreciate good beer. Still, theirs is a true Cinderella story. Two college kids who liked to brew, but in the mid-90's there weren't many supply stores. They opened up a little supply store, started brewing in the back, began marketing their beer locally, and twenty years later sold out to the big dogs for one billion dollars. That's billion with a B. 

Back to Stone--They make the absolute coolest jerseys available anywhere. You can drive a cool truck, ride a cool bike, but if you want attention, wear a Stone jersey. The attention received by the jerseys are amazing, and if you see another rider with a Stone jersey, you have an instant bond, as you are both members of an elite class of rider who appreciates the best beer the world has to offer.

Prosit, boys and girls. Happy Sunday.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

I never drank beer until I worked in Germany for three years in the 1970's. Germany is home to the purity laws and beer that didn't remotely resemble the bud and miller we guzzled as teens.

Now, I like almost all of the craft beers I try. I like Sierra Nevada best of course since Sierra Nevada Pale Ale is the official (more or less) beer of the Lassen Park southwest parking lot (aka skiing camp ground). 

My wife buys the variety packs of different craft beers at the supermarket so we get to try lots of beers. There is often a beer in the mix I don't like or could take or leave, but the only brand I've soured on is Shock Top which seems to me to be sour enough already!

Best? I like IPAs and winter beers a lot. Most reliable is the Porters. I used to buy a British organic porter in big bottles at the super but I can't find it any more and I can't recall its name. It was the best beer ever for me.

edit: I forgot how good Polygamy Porter by the Wasatch Brewing Company is. It's generally not available here but I like both the beer and the finger in the eye of a lot of holier than thou's.

My noon beer is Bud Light Lime (stop laughing) because it is low calorie, the lime adds at least some flavor, and I learned to drink a beer at lunch in my time in Germany. By the way, my 1970's employer in East Hartford Ct used to sell beer in the plant cafeterias - no more than two per lunch. I bet that's ended!

I'm in California north of Sacramento (in the State of Jefferson, the proposed new poorest state in the union?).


----------



## mistrykanesage (May 7, 2013)

My daughter just got back from Iceland and said EVERYONE must try at least one Einstok. She said its the best beer she s ever tasted and she s been all over the world.

For me its Pacifica. or Coors original but am looking for the Einstok now.


----------



## angelo (Sep 3, 2004)

Double post


----------



## Kootbiker (Feb 2, 2016)

Paddywhack IPA from Nelson B.C. brewery. I like to support local breweries.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

mistrykanesage said:


> My daughter just got back from Iceland and said EVERYONE must try at least one Einstok. She said its the best beer she s ever tasted and she s been all over the world.
> 
> For me its Pacifica. or Coors original but am looking for the Einstok now.


Cool logo


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Whatever someone else buys for me.


----------



## DonMac (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm from the central Florida area and we are blessed with many microbreweries. I would put these up against any from the west coast. I'm mostly an IPA guy but love Belgium beers as well. I have definitely slowed down my drinking somewhat and mostly stick to the weekends. I do have beer on tap as well. 50's aren't so bad!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

RustyIron said:


> Back to Stone--They make the absolute coolest jerseys available anywhere. You can drive a cool truck, ride a cool bike, but if you want attention, wear a Stone jersey. The attention received by the jerseys are amazing, and if you see another rider with a Stone jersey, you have an instant bond, as you are both members of an elite class of rider who appreciates the best beer the world has to offer.
> 
> Prosit, boys and girls. Happy Sunday.


I used to work right next door to Stone in Vista California / San Diego. And although I never did buy a jersey I could see how they would attract attention.


----------



## yeti rider (Dec 11, 2008)

A great recovery tool
https://www.guinness.com/en-gb/our-beers/guinness-draught/


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

I only drink one brand of beer and always show it off.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GJmtnbike (Nov 27, 2017)

Oude Gueuze Tilquin à L'Ancienne | Gueuzerie Tilquin

Cheers!


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

As far as my favorite beers of all time: For easy drinking, most anything from Anchor. For perfection in a limited dose, Delirium Tremens from Huyghe is about everything I could want.


----------



## GJmtnbike (Nov 27, 2017)

Cheers!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

A couple pints of the Project Dank  is the best way I know of to spend $20 and an evening. Hands down all time (like 50 yrs.) favorite. Last batch was 10.2%, whew!


----------



## GJmtnbike (Nov 27, 2017)

bsieb said:


> A couple pints of the Project Dank  is the best way I know of to spend $20 and an evening. Hands down all time (like 50 yrs.) favorite. Last batch was 10.2%, whew!


Very tasty brew!

Cheers!


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

IPA's remain my favorite (DIPA's less so as higher alc % is not my primary interest).

I continue imbibing about the same as before I got over the 5-0.

In the early days I enjoyed: Stoudt's in Lancaster, PA- they've been at is since the late 80's, Sisson's in Baltimore (now Heavy Seas) was also excellent back then.

So many good brews everywhere now- Richmond VA (and northern VA for that matter), Michigan, New England (ME and VT in particular), Portland OR, ...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

thecanoe said:


> I only drink one brand of beer and always show it off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please tell me don't really drink that in this day and age of amazing beers out there.

Back in the 1970's drinking Shits I can understand.


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

In my "advanced age" i have trouble keeping off the LBS'...I do light beer on the week days (bud Light lime...mm) and IPA's on the weekend (like anything new belgium and DC corruption IPA).
I'd love to drink IPA's all the time but just too boozy and too many calories. Even averaging 12 hour weeks i have to watch my weight


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Please tell me don't really drink that in this day and age of amazing beers out there.
> 
> Back in the 1970's drinking Shits I can understand.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Please tell me don't really drink that in this day and age of amazing beers out there.
> 
> Back in the 1970's drinking Shits I can understand.












The only beer I drink. Unless I'm desperate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

RustyIron said:


> Rules:
> 
> Lager is not beer.
> 
> ...


 Hey, get offa my lawn. Lager and ales are both beer, hoser. Do you live under a rock? Guess you rule out England? Nice. More for me. Boston area beer guy. Keep your ballast pineapple and grapefruit, yuck. Guess you never had and world class beers from MA or VT? Your loss. Really.


----------



## RustyIron (Apr 14, 2008)

leeboh said:


> Hey, get offa my lawn. Lager and ales are both beer, hoser. Do you live under a rock? Guess you rule out England? Nice. More for me. Boston area beer guy. Keep your ballast pineapple and grapefruit, yuck. Guess you never had and world class beers from MA or VT? Your loss. Really.



Hey, brah. 
It's Friday! 
Enjoy your rides this weekend and finish them off with plenty of good beer!


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

RustyIron said:


> Hey, brah.
> It's Friday!
> Enjoy your rides this weekend and finish them off with plenty of good beer!


 Rules? It's almost bourbon and stout season, full time. Cheers.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

thecanoe said:


> The only beer I drink. Unless I'm desperate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alright, as long as I can be a beer snob if we ever meet for a brew.


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

I don't have "a" beer but Long Trail makes this stout called Unearthed, and they ran a special edition where they aged it in bourbon barrels, and it was one of the best things I've ever had.

BTW Stone brewery sucks and I have yet to find a good beer maker west of the rockies. Stick to wine and staying off the road when it rains.

Edit: actually I take that back, Ballast Point Victory at Sea is pretty awesome


----------



## Len Baird (Aug 1, 2017)

I love beer. Perhaps too much  I quit drinking at all around 10 or 15 years ago.
I used to go back and forth between choosing something I never tried before, and some standby favorites. I would generally drink Stout in colder weather with my standby being Guinness in the can, with the smooth creamy "head" of bubbles that you only get in the cans or from a keg. I tried a ton of various other stouts, most of which were good too!
In the summer I'd go for something fresh tasting or Guinness 
I loved trying all sorts of beer too, I would buy a 6 pack of something just because I had never seen it before.
Is the fad still going on where places have 100 different beers? There was a place like that near here.


----------



## angelo (Sep 3, 2004)

*Really?*



RustyIron said:


> Rules:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RustyIron (Apr 14, 2008)

angelo said:


> That's funny-get out much?


Nah, not so much.



angelo said:


> The Alchemist's Heady Topper, Lawson's Finest Liquids Sip of Sunshine, anything brewed by Hill Farmstead, and that's from just one small area of central Vermont


Sounds wonderful. Next time I'm in VT, I'll try to remember to try some of these local brews.

Prosit!


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Current stock-
Upslope lager and Abby Dubbel are new to me and I like them. Have Coors stubby and Bass ale in there too. I like to keep a min of two choices on hand, usually one fuller flavored and a pils or lager. 
I'm finding a few more beers I like so I need to start writing them down. I'd guess I'm at 10 or 12 beers I like and rotate choices from time to time.


----------



## dcr1 (Nov 3, 2017)

Hefe weizen and amber lagers are my stable. Lighter beer in the summer and a few stouts, ales and porters in the winter. Chimay for special occasions. Part of the reason for riding is to enjoy a couple of beers afterwards. Cheers....


----------



## angelo (Sep 3, 2004)

RustyIron said:


> Nah, not so much.
> 
> Sounds wonderful. Next time I'm in VT, I'll try to remember to try some of these local brews.
> 
> Prosit!


Cheers- If you make it out this way let's ride and share a few recovery beverages!


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

bsieb said:


> All Day IPA from Founders, in the 15 pack, so all day can last even longer.


This is my go to.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Partial to Sam Adams only because it is readily available, there are so many options, and it's not that other American beer that is so famous.


----------



## jbass (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm so hooked now on potent IPAs(including doubles and triples) that it's hard for me to even taste anything else. One of my faves is made right down the road from me: Golden Road, Wolf Among the Weeds: Wolf Among Weeds IPA - Golden Road Brewing

My ritual on weekend long hard rides is to load up a Hydro Flask with a can of one of these and reward myself when I get back to the car to watch the SoCal sunset


----------



## cluffy1966 (Dec 20, 2017)

Hobgoblin


----------



## lkfoster (Apr 2, 2004)

Guinness for post rides, but I'm in Dublin so it's dead easy to get a good pint. IPAs are starting to show up more recently but I'm spoiled by Portland choices so it's the dark stuff.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

I pretty much stopped beering. However, if I am offered a St. Bernardus OR a Westervleteren....well....I'll be late for work the next day.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm still sticking to Shlitz.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

Craft I order if I can find them
Dogfish Blueberry Ale, 
Veteran's Scoutdog, 
Duke's brown, 

What I ask for if they dob't have craft.
Newcastle brown,
Dos Equis Amber.

and occasionally I go for dark beer.
Left Hand milk stout


----------



## keithrad (May 4, 2007)

Started loving Heineken when i became of age... (because the Metallica guys were drinking it)!! Enjoyed all kinds of beer for years from dark stouts to light wheats (whits). Then my wife got me hooked on IPA's ( New Belgium's Ranger to be exact). Living here in North Texas, we enjoy a multitude of fine craft beers. I'm really liking Oasis Brewing's Meta and Slow Ride out of Austin. Both are IPAs... Another TX brewery Karbach makes the Hopadillo and Big and Bright IPAs. out of Houston. Also like the above mentioned Founders' All day IPA. Also Red Hook's Long Hammer, and Ninkasi's Tricerahops and Total Domination.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

Gotta love evolution man...I was a Bud guy back in the 70's. If I was looking to upgrade I would go with Becks or Heineken. That's about all we had for choices back then.

Now look at us...we belly up to the bar and there's a beer menu! Many places brew their own and/or have 50+ varieties on tap. So many great beers to try and so little time. 

Can't remember the last time I bought a 12 pack of watery beers. 

Life is much better...


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

"Can't remember the last time I bought a 12 pack of watery beers."

That! I used to think I hated beer. Turns out I hated watered down crappy beer.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Beer of The Day, Mystic Brewery Mosaic Position

"MOSAIC POSITION
For Mosaic Position we married Mosaic hops with Mosaic lupulin powder to conceive this super aromatic, cloudy beauty ripe with tangerine, orange, and mango. Tropical fruit and blueberry get friendly on the palate making this the thirst-quencher we want to spend our weekend with. 
9.3% ABV "


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

"Can't remember the last time I bought a 12 pack of watery beers."

I used to buy Pbers for wood cutting, but now we have All Day IPA in the 15 pack and the woodshed is extra full.

Life is good!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Don't say I didn't warn you



> IPAs Are Giving You Man Boobs
> 
> Those hops in your favorite IPA are actually wonderful medicine for insomnia and menopause, thanks to their high phytoestrogen content. These same phytoestrogens, however, can also cause a condition known among brewers as Brewer's Droop.


Sauce: https://munchies.vice.com/en_us/article/bmpbm8/ipas-are-giving-you-man-boobs?utm_source=vicefbus


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Recent sightings in the garage ice box-

Bass
Abby dubbel, new belg
Triple , new belg
Variety pac Breckenridge 
Winterfest, coors/col. native
Laughing lab, Bristol

Last night on the trails, 3 of us and a balmy 26 to 35* . Had a triple for me self, others with some 40 creek whiskey, cinnamon whiskey and Beam bourbon for some variety. All in moderation.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I haven't been a huge drinker for many years but I've always been partial to Samuel Adams.
Lately, for some reason, I've taken to Stella. Never had it until I was at a ball game and tried my first one there. Very nice beer.


----------



## JeepRage (Oct 7, 2017)

NYrr496 said:


> I haven't been a huge drinker for many years but I've always been partial to Samuel Adams.
> Lately, for some reason, I've taken to Stella. Never had it until I was at a ball game and tried my first one there. Very nice beer.


For long time loyal Boston beer, Harpoon for me. Only beer for the rest of my life- Guinness.

But I love variety and enjoy drinking new IPAs, Shandy's, fall beer, Stout..


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bachman1961 said:


> Recent sightings in the garage ice box-
> 
> Bass
> Abby dubbel, new belg
> ...


LOL
Happy Holidays.. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

NYrr496 said:


> I haven't been a huge drinker for many years but I've always been partial to Samuel Adams.
> Lately, for some reason, I've taken to Stella. Never had it until I was at a ball game and tried my first one there. Very nice beer.


Sammys Boston Lager is one of my favs. Problem is it's hard to find in my local bars and restaurants. My area is so full of micro breweries [Fort Collins / Loveland Co.] they tend to all sell mostly local brewed.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

don't you guys want to lose weight? beer will cause weight gain.


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

Slowed down the amount consumed consecutively lol. Still like a couple a day though. Lager man here. Molson Canadian when I can get it. Moosehead or regular Dos Equis when I can't.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Picard said:


> don't you guys want to lose weight? beer will cause weight gain.


I don't drink enough to worry about but even then, it isn't exactly beer that causes weight gain. It's actually the chips and other nonsense you eat while drinking beer.


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

bsieb said:


> A couple pints of the Project Dank  is the best way I know of to spend $20 and an evening. Hands down all time (like 50 yrs.) favorite. Last batch was 10.2%, whew!


Just drove back from Santa Fe and I stopped in ABQ to have a pint of Project Dank on the way.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

My fridge is regularly stocked with Deschutes Obsidian Stout and/or North Coast Russian Imperial Stout.

It pisses me off to no end to walk into the grocery and they have 80+ varieties of IPAs and one dark ale.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Picard said:


> don't you guys want to lose weight? beer will cause weight gain.


I'm a bean pole. I'm trying hard to gain weight and see beer as a great way to get there.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Curveball said:


> My fridge is regularly stocked with Deschutes Obsidian Stout and/or North Coast Russian Imperial Stout.
> 
> It pisses me off to no end to walk into the grocery and they have 80+ varieties of IPAs and one dark ale.


Same at my supermarket, some mormon bean counter deciding which beer we will drink.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

bsieb said:


> Same at my supermarket, some mormon bean counter deciding which beer we will drink.


As a regional chain of stores IT director: That might be the case for your store but in general what's there is determined by what sells and what's available. More and more with so many breweries popping up there's old stock sitting there.

I'm thinking we're really close to jumping the shark with regard to a lot of iconoclastic and upstart breweries. Some grand daddies of the small brewery movement have had a hard time selling all of their beers against the upstarts. When I step into a competitor store known for volume and selection I'm seeing they still have some limited run beers that should have been sold through. When I travel in the area and step into small stores I see a lot of dusty bottles.

In the past year many who only made ales and stouts or primarily marked them made pilsners. Some customers wondered why they're supposed to pay 20% or more for something others have done for decades or centuries.

I predict what you see in stores will calm down if you live in a market with lots of stuff. More and more the variety and specials will be from small brewing systems. Also, the small brewing systems are already impacting some shortages. We've had requests for a beer and learned their brewers made them in 7-30 barrel systems and are on to making another brew.

I don't think the trend for local will go away.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

I do think the IPA/ultra hoppy fad will subside.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

I don't much care what other people drink.

I feel like I'm getting screwed because I love the heavier beers.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

My thing is Belgian quads and Dubbels. The issue is the gut they give me. I cut WAAAAY back on beer in October and sleep better and feel better. Since I replaced it with good Scotch I saw no change. I have not been counting my other calories so who knows?
The squaw is out of town this weekend so I picked up a 15er of Dayblazer easy going Ale by New Belgium. Damn fine low ETOH beer. Great after a Zwift session.


----------



## Megawatt22 (Oct 23, 2016)

I have been patiently waiting for 16 Jan. That was the scheduled date dogfish head brewery was planning to release their Bitches brew. Wood aged imperial stout ABU 38, it was a Winter release only avaliable Jan - April in the past but the web site now says year round release. Last year it was named “Miles Davis Bitches Brew” for the 40 year anniversary of his jazz album.


----------



## CHIEF500 (Aug 30, 2012)

cold


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^Only a requirement for shitty domestic beers nowadays, I find.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

pFriem, it's the shizzit!


----------



## motovet144 (Mar 1, 2011)

I just had a interesting beer from Empyrean Brewing Company out of Lincoln Ne called Pitched Blue. Not near as sweet as some of the other black and blueberry beers I've had! Purdy good, but then again I like most beer not a big fan of ipa's but if that's all that's in the fridge it will get drank!


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

bsieb said:


> ^Only a requirement for shitty domestic beers nowadays, I find.


I'm with you, cheap and cheerful as long as it's cold (within reason). It's not about the beer (ala wine snobbery), it's about the where and with who!


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

Diet Dr Pepper and/or Monster Ultra Sunrise!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2018)

Moylan’s Dry Irish Stout...I get a 5 gallon keg every month.


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

There's about 20 or so different styles of beer that I like, however, I typically drink ipa's, dipa's, porters and stouts on a regular basis.

I love ... Treehouse, Trillium, Alchemist, Lawsons, HF, etc., but can't get those on a regular basis so I end up with Cigar City's, Jai Alai, quite often, and usually within 2wks of it being canned! 

As far as west coast stuff goes, I grew up there and have had my fair share, including Pliny the Younger (and PtE), and while I think they're pretty good, I like RR's sours moreso. 

Btw, a killer find at Total Wine the other day was Funky Buddha's, MBCP - found 4 bottles of it, and bought em' all!

Cheers!


----------

